# King Pigeon At San Francisco Shelter Needs A Home ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This BIRD - ID#A244944

I am a white and brown King pigeon.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Jan 07, 2008.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
For more information about this animal, call:
San Francisco Animal Care & Control at 415-554-6364
Ask for information about animal ID number A244944


----------

